# Halloweendoe



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone on the lease said they couldn't go this past weekend but me. I thought I'd be bored to tears because I haven't hunted by myself in a decade. Actually, I enjoyed the solitude. Shot this doe which was my first kill for the season. Weather was perfect and bucks were actually starting to chase. Enjoyed the weekend but can't wait to get back out with the fellas. Made a vid of the exciting frightful event. The bow kill is about half way.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Nice job on the first kill of the season! I could image it would be a little erie out at the lease by yourself, but I bet it was peaceful once you got settled in. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG man.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice video Bucksnort, I believe I would have stuck that big turkey as well. Do you ever get any openings on your lease? I'm looking for a place for next year.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Grizzly1 said:


> Nice video Bucksnort, I believe I would have stuck that big turkey as well. Do you ever get any openings on your lease? I'm looking for a place for next year.


We had one earlier but it was filled. Ever get a spot I will holler at you.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

congrats on the kill, but please keeeeep your day job, acting NO


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the doe, I am going to disagree with my friend Leemo a little...I thought you were pretty good and natural infront of the camera.

You didn't ask me for a suggestion but thought I would throw one out and hope to not upset you.

I make videos as well and I know that hunters don't mind watching 10 minutes...but I have found that I get a lot more of my non-hunting friends, co-worker, and family to watch them If I keep them in the 3 to 5 minute range. I know how hard that is, and you may only be making them for us hunters.....but thought I would throw that out.....only trying to help, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WTG Snort..nice job on everything


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

He's just wishing to lose the day job and join me in retirement lol! Nice doe, if you needed someone to go, you got my number.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Chunky said:


> Congrats on the doe, I am going to disagree with my friend Leemo a little...I thought you were pretty good and natural infront of the camera.
> 
> You didn't ask me for a suggestion but thought I would throw one out and hope to not upset you.
> 
> I make videos as well and I know that hunters don't mind watching 10 minutes...but I have found that I get a lot more of my non-hunting friends, co-worker, and family to watch them If I keep them in the 3 to 5 minute range. I know how hard that is, and you may only be making them for us hunters.....but thought I would throw that out.....only trying to help, I really enjoyed it.


Agree with the 3-5 min. mark. Actually, I get kinda bored with them after around the 3:30 mark and I thought about shortening it but I didn't. *Chunky*, your comments are not upsetting at all and I welcome all constructive criticism. I didn't start videoing until last season and It seems to be getting a little easier. Next weekend is Daddy/Daughter weekend at the ranch and I hope to get some good footage and promise to keep it short this time. My wife said she fell asleep watching it. I just laughed and told her I fell asleep making it. *Leemo* is just jeleous of my good looks and I agree *Colonel*. I'm counting the days. 4-5 more years and I'm gonna be a retired fat man. At least thats the plan if I can outlast it.:rotfl:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Bucksnort,

I am very glad you took that as intended. Us 5'11'' 250 pounders have to stick together. 

I am working a video of my two girls from two weeks ago. It is 5 min, but I don't want to cut any more out of it. It still needs music and credits/titles.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congrats -- nice work.

Being the only person on the lease can be interesting, especially if it is way out there.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice deer Snort.......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No way I would have stayed in the house on that lease by myself on Halloween or any other night.

Sorry to drag this up going on 5 years but I was looking for something and found your thread. 

TH


----------

